# PREORDER: BORA ( Jetta IV ) **Hella** Ecode headlight COMPLETE KIT !!



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

During our preorders of the smoked BORA headlights, quite a few have expressed interest in the Hella clear ecodes, just as your car would have come equipped in Europe!!
So we have been able to negotiate with the factory to offer you this special deal!
HELLA European spec (Ecode) headlights with:
* All German bulbs included
* The adjusting motor already included and installed
* Since it has the motor we will be including the needed RHEOSTAT in this package (the wiring we will be filling you in on later if it will be included)
************************************
*NEW BATCH WILL BE PROCESSED IN MAY!*
For more info please see link:
http://www.euro-cullen.com/for...?t=95

*****************************
Here are pictures of the BASIC KIT 
































(At the EUROCULLEN logo you see the motor we are refering to!)
and the switch ("Rheostat") to regulate the motor in the previous picture:
(included to EVERYONE taking part in this preorder)









_Modified by Cullen at 6:00 PM 4-26-2005_


_Modified by Cullen at 6:26 PM 4-26-2005_


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA ( Jetta IV ) **Hella** Ecode headlight COMPLETE KIT !! (Cullen)*

For 299, I'm in like sin..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Godlike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godlike* »_For 299, I'm in like sin.. 


ok!


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Cullen)*

what's the setup for payment, delivery and such?
and how much time does this 'pre' mean?


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA ( Jetta IV ) **Hella** Ecode headlight COMPLETE KIT !! (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Above package +H4 HI LOW 4300K (selling at $479.99 seperately) 
*$699.99 shipped*
Above package +H4 HI LOW 6000K (selling at $529.99 seperately) 
*$749.99 shipped*


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (BabyBlueA3)*

$299 for all that!?


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Godlike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godlike* »_what's the setup for payment, delivery and such?
and how much time does this 'pre' mean?

Same


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (MacDalund)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MacDalund* »_
Same

but 'pre' could be days, weeks, months... it's a rocking price, but having even a rough idea of when to expect things would be cool..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Godlike)*

PREorder is a factory order, once we set a cutoff date on this we can inform you of the details!


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Cullen)*

ohhhhhhhh.. 
*removes crack smoker helmet*


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Godlike)*

damn, you are 5 month late since i already bought most of this while i was in Germany.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (a2gtinut)*

ACTIVE!


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Cullen)*

what are ecodes? whats so special about these?


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (IwannaGTI79)*

I'm so close to deciding to do this (as I check my credit card statement







). If I go in now, am I one of the first 20?


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (MacDalund)*

I broke down, payment sent! 
[email protected]


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (MacDalund)*

Does it have to be PayPal? I don't see another way to pay, and I do not have enough in the PP account...


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Godlike)*

ordered..


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA ( Jetta IV ) **Hella** Ecode headlight COMPLETE KIT !! (Cullen)*

Wow! This deal almost makes me want to sell my GTI and get a Jetta! (Almost!)
This deal is untouchable. Any plans for smoked Golf/Gti ecodes?


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (JettaRed)*

What are ECODE's, what makes them different then regular headlightts?


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (IwannaGTI79)*

Ecodes are European spec headlights. In the U.S. we go by DOT spec. DOT spec is basically a bunch of light flooded out all over the place. Ecodes have a much more refined beam pattern with a sharp cutoff. They put more light in the places where drivers need it. 
The beam pattern looks somewhat like ____/ ____/
This is such a great deal because Hella is the most reputable of the Ecode manufacturers, the lights include leveling motors and the Rheostat, and the price is unbeatable.


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (MacDalund)*

what is that rheostat thing do? 
I want to drop in a plug/play hid kit in my gli when I get it. I dont have the $1k for the oem euro hids so this is what I got for now. But i've noticed the gli is alil different the regular with the black. Will that make a difference with glare?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (IwannaGTI79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI79* »_what is that rheostat thing do? 
I want to drop in a plug/play hid kit in my gli when I get it. I dont have the $1k for the oem euro hids so this is what I got for now. But i've noticed the gli is alil different the regular with the black. Will that make a difference with glare?

Rheo is to regulate the height motor installed in these!


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Cullen)*

excuse my ignorance, but where do you put that rheostat switch? Is there someone place already on the dash for it? 
This whole euro stuff is all new to me.


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (IwannaGTI79)*

OH YEA, $299 includes all that above? That sounds pretty good, but when are these going to come in the black like the gli's?


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (IwannaGTI79)*

Look at the picture. The rheostat's a replacement for your instrument lighting rheostat. It gives you two dimmers in the same space -- one for your instruments, and a new one to control the leveling of the headlights.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (IwannaGTI79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI79* »_OH YEA, $299 includes all that above? That sounds pretty good, but when are these going to come in the black like the gli's?

There are no ECODES that look like the GLI's!


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (Cullen)*


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA ( Jetta IV ) **Hella** Ecode headlight COMPLETE KIT !! (Cullen)*

I just sent a seperate Email before finding this link, amazing! It answers my questions...is it currently open? Would need wiring for the rheostats to motors, fog light wiring/relay and Euroswitch. (Upgrading a stock 2003 GLS). I want to get on board!
Please reply either on here or by IM/email...Thanks, Terry
What the heck, here goes (tightens helmet on head, leaps out of plane)! I just sent Paypal, did I make the "first 20"?
Thanks Cullen!










_Modified by TrueValue at 9:23 PM 12-11-2004_


----------



## Jettix2 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: PREORDER: BORA (TrueValue)*

Has a cut-off date been set?
How many are already "in" on the deal? (ie, are we past 20 yet?)
Once the deal is closed down and ordered, are we shooting for a winter-time project or just in time for summer kinda deal?








Ben


----------



## Jettix2 (Jan 8, 2004)

ttt!


----------



## cp0k (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (Jettix2)*

Im interested, way too good of a deal to give it up....how many do we have in so far? whats the deadline? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (cp0k)*

What kind of wiring is needed for the rheostat?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (cp0k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cp0k* »_ whats the deadline? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


End of the month!


----------



## cp0k (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

End of the month!

how many orders in so far? just to get an idea of this happening or not, thanks


----------



## djsatan667 (Aug 17, 2004)

I will hop on this too if we can find out how many have already ordered...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (cp0k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cp0k* »_
just to get an idea of this happening or not, thanks

It IS happening no doubt!!


----------



## cp0k (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_It IS happening no doubt!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## djsatan667 (Aug 17, 2004)

still waiting to see how many have jumped on...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (djsatan667)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsatan667* »_still waiting to see how many have jumped on...


Around 40orders right now!


----------



## Darren J (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

And you are putting the order in to the factory at the end of this month correct? How long does it usually take after that be delivered to the purchaser?


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (Darren J)*

Ordered mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Darren J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darren J* »_And you are putting the order in to the factory at the end of this month correct? How long does it usually take after that be delivered to the purchaser? 

Yes going in end of this month or first days of Jan, factory typical lead time is 30days to make the lights.

Thank you everyone for the support!!


----------



## graayfa (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm In. Been waiting for a good price for these!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (graayfa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graayfa* »_I'm In. Been waiting for a good price for these!

recieved & confirmed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: Count for early responders*

Cullen,
At 18:18 on 12/11, I recieved confirmation that EuroCullen had received my payment via Paypal for the Hella Clear lens group buy. Can you confirm that i made it in the "first 20' category? What I really need is the Euroswitch, will contact your other links as advised for the harness requirements for fogs and rheostat-to-motors control. Email on [email protected] 
Cullen, can you provide the list of the first 20 responders so the balance of us will know about ordering Euroswitch, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Count for early responders (TrueValue)*

if i can get the rheostat included in this then im totally in, ive got the $300 waiting to be sent over right now! LMK


----------



## cp0k (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (djsatan667)*

When is the last day for this order? please let me know before it's over as I need to calculate the $$ situation








thanks


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (cp0k)*

Can we get an update on the status of this order, and when we can expect our lights?
Thanks,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_Can we get an update on the status of this order, and when we can expect our lights?
Thanks,

This order will now (as we satated previously) go in to the factory!


----------



## cp0k (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (cp0k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cp0k* »_When is the last day for this order? please let me know before it's over as I need to calculate the $$ situation








thanks

Cullen, you posted that last day to order is Jan 1st but the PayPal link is still up....can I still order these?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (cp0k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cp0k* »_
Cullen, you posted that last day to order is Jan 1st but the PayPal link is still up....can I still order these?

That is when we finalized the qty with the factory!


----------



## cp0k (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_That is when we finalized the qty with the factory!

Does that mean I can still get in on this?


----------



## Fred Gauthier (Jan 7, 2000)

So, if I order now, I'll get my ecodes, all bulbs, levelling motors, wiring kit for levelling motors and the rheostat?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

excuse my ignorance but the difference betweent the Basic Kit and the 2 upgraded ones are just the bulbs?


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (brakedust)*

I'll bet it's more than bulbs (the difference). Don't you suppose there will be HID ballasts needed and the associated wiring?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (TrueValue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fred Gauthier* »_So, if I order now, I'll get my ecodes, all bulbs, levelling motors, wiring kit for levelling motors and the rheostat?


Yes EXCEPT the WIRING kit, a 100% PLUG AND PLAY kit has just been developed by our wiring expert Jeff, and it will be a little extra BUT you will not have to remove/solder or change anything its all PLUG and then PLAY!!

_Quote, originally posted by *brakedust* »_excuse my ignorance but the difference betweent the Basic Kit and the 2 upgraded ones are just the bulbs? 

You mean the HID kits?

_Quote, originally posted by *TrueValue* »_I'll bet it's more than bulbs (the difference). Don't you suppose there will be HID ballasts needed and the associated wiring? 

NOTHING needed ALL HID KITS come with 100% plug and play RELAY HARNESSES!!


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Oops, okay Cullen, my bad. Just figured most true HIDs needed ballasts. If stock circuits handle the load, great! (Now you make me wonder if should have ordered HIDs instead of E-Codes). What's the ETA on the E-Codes along with the rheostat wiring harness?
Thanks for reply!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (TrueValue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrueValue* »_What's the ETA on the E-Codes along with the rheostat wiring harness?
Thanks for reply! 

Are you part of the preorder? This harness is ready to order from our harness dept as we speak just need to get the picture up!


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Yup, confirmed Pre-order already (about Dec.18th, thereabouts). So guess I can hit the EuroCullen site to order up the fog light relay/wiring, rheostat wiring and Euroswitch?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (TrueValue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrueValue* »_Yup, confirmed Pre-order already (about Dec.18th, thereabouts). So guess I can hit the EuroCullen site to order up the fog light relay/wiring, rheostat wiring and Euroswitch?

yes sir!!


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Nevermind, didnt read the fine print, sorry. So if i get that kit for 750, i will get the HID's, bulbs, wiring kit, rheostat switch. Am i missing anything?
THx.


_Modified by brakedust at 12:39 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (brakedust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brakedust* »_Nevermind, didnt read the fine print, sorry. So if i get that kit for 750, i will get the HID's, bulbs, wiring kit, rheostat switch. Am i missing anything?
THx.

_Modified by brakedust at 12:39 AM 2-2-2005_

yes sir! 
FINEPRINT? how do you do that on VWVortex?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

*Attention to all who want to connect the leveling motors and rheostat*
We can finally announce availability of a *plug and play wiring kit* for the leveling system! Since this kit applies to more than one GB thread, I have started a new thread to focus on this item. Please go to this thread for more information.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1810874


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:24 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Okay, had a "drive by" on the piggybank and hit up Paypal 3 times! (Euroswitch, fog/relay harness and leveling harness). Now just watching for those packages to arrive!
(Of course, really waiting for the "Big Box" - Light assemblies)!


_Modified by TrueValue at 9:20 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*Attention to all who want to connect the leveling motors and rheostat*
We can finally announce availability of a *plug and play wiring kit* for the leveling system! Since this kit applies to more than one GB thread, I have started a new thread to focus on this item. Please go to this thread for more information.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1810874









_Modified by [email protected] at 5:24 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*

any idea when those of us in the 
E-code group buy can expect our lights?
Thanks.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_any idea when those of us in the 
E-code group buy can expect our lights?
Thanks.

not to be a whiner, but
*bump*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Godlike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godlike* »_
not to be a whiner, but
*bump*


I thought I posted this already they should leave the factory later this month!


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

From Dec 28th:

_Quote »_Yes going in end of this month or first days of Jan, factory typical lead time is 30days to make the lights.

Thank you everyone for the support!! 

From Jan 3rd:

_Quote »_ This order will now (as we satated previously) go in to the factory! 


at Feb 11th, I figured it was a valid question.. i'm not worried about them arriving or not, but a rough idea of how far along the factory is in terms of gluing them together and or sending them out would be pretty bitchin'.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Godlike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godlike* »_at Feb 11th, I figured it was a valid question.. i'm not worried about them arriving or not, but a rough idea of how far along the factory is in terms of gluing them together and or sending them out would be pretty bitchin'.











We expect to have word from them in the next week or so.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

sweet! thanks, man!


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
We expect to have word from them in the next week or so.


So, any word come in from Hella yet?
thanks,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_
So, any word come in from Hella yet?
thanks,


Leaving factory in a few days!
There are a FEW LAST sets if someone still wants a set!


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Excited bump


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (MacDalund)*

hopeful bump!!


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (John Y)*

waiting with bated breath bump


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (Godlike)*

bump bump...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_bump bump...


in transit now!


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

Leaving factory in a few days!
There are a FEW LAST sets if someone still wants a set!

Are sets still available? for $299?
Also, if I wasn't able to get in on this, can the levelling motors be installed on non-Hella ecodes? (i.e. Depo, FK etc..)?
Thanks Cullen


_Modified by tdi2vr6 at 10:14 AM 3-31-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (tdi2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi2vr6* »_
Are sets still available? for $299?
Also, if I wasn't able to get in on this, can the levelling motors be installed on non-Hella ecodes? (i.e. Depo, FK etc..)?
Thanks Cullen

_Modified by tdi2vr6 at 10:14 AM 3-31-2005_


Price and paypal button up of first page you can still order them!


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

Price and paypal button up of first page you can still order them!

I know these are the best lights, and you are offering a SICK package... but i cant afford $350








Do your other ecodes have the option to get the levelers later?








I cant wait for the LED side markers that i ordered!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (tdi2vr6)*

*NOTE FOR ALL PREORDERERS* 
In an attempt to speed up and gather all information more effeciently we ask you all to go and register on here:
http://www.euro-cullen.com/create_account.php
We need you to be sure to include (excluding the obvious such as name and address and such):
*A) We suggest to use the "COMPANY NAME" field to identify your order (including any extras or such you might have had)
B) If your address or/and EMAIL address has changed please inlcude the OLD EMAIL ADDRESS ALSO (old shipping address NOT needed)OR transaction ID in the "SUBURB" line* 
WE DO NOT NEED NOR WANT any credit card or any such information!
Telephone numbers are naturally OPTIONAL we do not ask for it but doesnt hurt.



_Modified by Cullen at 3:15 PM 4-6-2005_


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

What do you want in the "company name" field to identify our orders? Is there an order number of some sort, or just a description?
I'd prefer not to enter my birthdate. Why is it required?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (cpurick)*

There is an item# (or code with letters) that you can use (found in your paypal receipt)
As for the age, that's a default setup, not sure why revealing ones age would be an issue?


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

surely you have the name and address from other deliveries.. ?
over the months, name and email addy, and delivery address has been enough for accurate deliveries for me before to ask for this now (4 months or so) is rather inappropriate. 

i would appreciate it if you could send the items out to the same address that [email protected] that was used before w/out this extra step..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Godlike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godlike* »_
over the months, name and email addy, and delivery address has been enough for accurate deliveries for me before to ask for this now (4 months or so) is rather inappropriate. 

Actually exactly DUE to the timeframe we require this to confirm that the address is accurate, you would be suprised how many peoples contact info change rather quickly, this will also enable us to minimize any such issues.
We always confirm the order/address before we ship now days, and this is just a more effecient way than emails (also you can update it yourself live at any given time!)
So we DO ASK you to help us in getting your order out to you as smoothly and quickly as possible by registering on the site as you would do with any other comercial order online.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote »_Actually exactly DUE to the timeframe we require this to confirm that the address is accurate, you would be suprised how many peoples contact info change rather quickly, this will also enable us to minimize any such issues. 

touche`


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Godlike)*

We are trying to improve speed and accuracy due to the large volume of orders, hopefully you the customer can appreciate these efforts?


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Birthdate has identity theft risks.
Is "BoHella" an item code?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (cpurick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpurick* »_Birthdate has identity theft risks.


ok...were not out to steal your identity! And frankly your age is not important to us!

_Quote, originally posted by *cpurick* »_
Is "BoHella" an item code?

Yes!


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

hmm.. 

i can not find my PP reciept..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Godlike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godlike* »_hmm.. 

i can not find my PP reciept.. 


go to http://www.paypal.com


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

would a CC/debit payment show up on my PP account though? i didn't have enough cash in the account, so i used my CC/debit (which I didn't know was possible until you mentioned it )


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Godlike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godlike* »_would a CC/debit payment show up on my PP account though? i didn't have enough cash in the account, so i used my CC/debit (which I didn't know was possible until you mentioned it )











Oh, really what is MOST important is your name and accurate shipping address (and identifying what you ordered ESPECIALLY if any extras)


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Cullen are you still offering the Bora H4's with the leveling motors and reostat switch with the wiring. for 349.99?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_Cullen are you still offering the Bora H4's with the leveling motors and reostat switch with the wiring. for 349.99?

As long as you see the paypal button!


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (Cullen)*

One last ? are these hids you offer with the eurolights compatible with the 2004 GLI. I understand the wiring is different when it comes to the leveling motors and rehostat.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_One last ? are these hids you offer with the eurolights compatible with the 2004 GLI. I understand the wiring is different when it comes to the leveling motors and rehostat. 

Yes the "regular" wiring is all "normal" no modifications there.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*

OK, you've got mail with my order info, please advise ASAP when my lights will ship. thanks.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (John Y)*

le bump


----------



## _Gumby_ (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (John Y)*

Hey Cullen,
I'm new here so just try and forgive my ignorance before, thanks. I know i need to upgrade my headlights because I just can't see at night with my stock crap, And I refuse to accept it's my age. I've done quite a bit of reading (your FAQ included) and still have a few questions with this deal. 
I'm very interested in your [package +H4 HI LOW 4300K (selling at $479.99 seperately) $699.99 shipped] 
1. Is the 4300K HID a noticable difference from the E-Codes? or is it cosmetic?
and 
2. Do the HI/Low HID packages require the levelling rheostat and motor too?
Thanks,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (_Gumby_)*

1. The 4300k is NOT a colored bulb but a complete HID setup
2. You don't need anything extra to get the hi/low's to work.
Pleas email me for additional questions for faster replies.


----------



## techboy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

hey cullen,
is this package still available? including the wiring for the leveling switch?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (techboy)*

Yes still possible to order!


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*

While you are giving info for taking new orders, how about an update on the status of our lights for those of us who have been waiting 5 months since we paid? I believe you said the lights were in customs about 2 weeks ago.
Thank you.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_While you are giving info for taking new orders, how about an update on the status of our lights for those of us who have been waiting 5 months since we paid? I believe you said the lights were in customs about 2 weeks ago.
Thank you.


"New orders" are still coming from the same batch (just a different price), you ordered 4months ago (2 days from now) and yes the lights are still in US Customs.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

wow... what did those lights to to piss off the custom's folks? 
Headline: "Customs Workers are cast in bad light as they detain innocent VW headlamps for being the wrong shade of bulb"


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Godlike)*

This batch sold out and clearing customs in a day or two!


----------

